# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  صور لمدينة قسنطينة

## anoucha

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
جبتلكم شوية صور التقطتها لمدينتي الغالية
مدينة الجسور المعلقة
قسنطينة


المدافع
********
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 453.
قنطرة باب القنطرة
********

نصب الأموات (وهو اعلى مكان بقسنطينة)
*******
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 453.
جسر سيدي مسيد
**********



تمثال قسطنطين (أمام محطة قسنطينة)
********
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 453.

ضريح سيدي راشد (يقع تحت قنطرة سيدي راشد)
********


جسر سيدي مسيد
****


صورة ملتقطة من فوق جسر سيدي راشد..لمن يمعن النظر يرى جسر ملاح سليمان للراجلين
********

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 453.

حديقة مسجد الامير عبد القادر
********


منبر الامام
******
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 453.

مدخل الجامع
*****
تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 453.

منظر من بعيد للجامع
********


منظر أبعد التقط من داخل الحديقة
********

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  604 * 453.

قبة المسجد من الداخل
للمتمعن يرى أسماء الله الحسنى مكتوب

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

انوشا

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

الله الله على قسنطية ربي يحفظك يابلادي

----------


## ابو عوده

القسطنطينيه مدينه بلا غبار :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

واو يسلمو إيديكي على الصور .. عنجد مدينه روعه  .. سبحان الله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
حلو
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلموا ..

----------


## anoucha

> يسلموووووووووووووووووو
> 
> انوشا


العفووووووووو



> الله الله على قسنطية ربي يحفظك يابلادي


آمين يارب



> القسطنطينيه مدينه بلا غبار


مين جاب سيرة القسطنطينية اسمها قسنطينة

----------


## anoucha

> واو يسلمو إيديكي على الصور .. عنجد مدينه روعه  .. سبحان الله


الله يسلمك



> [align=center] 
> حلو
> [/align]


انت الاحلى



> يسلموا ..


العفووووووووو

----------


## ابو عوده

> العفووووووووو
> 
> آمين يارب
> 
> مين جاب سيرة القسطنطينية اسمها قسنطينة


مش حنختلف على الاسماء :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> مش حنختلف على الاسماء


لا رح نختلف كتير :Bl (14):

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا رح نختلف كتير


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> 


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## pharma

أحلى مدينة والله ...مدينة الجسور المعلقه... تسلمي أنوشه :SnipeR (51): 











 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## anoucha

> أحلى مدينة والله ...مدينة الجسور المعلقه... تسلمي أنوشه


العفوووووووووووووو

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
حلوه
يسلمو

----------


## anoucha

> حلوه
> يسلمو


طب ليش ال :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## fares

والله حلو :Db465236ff:  :Bl (14):

----------


## anoucha

> والله حلو


الله يسلمك انت عيونك الحلويين بس ليش ال :Bl (14): خلينا بس بال :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلو كثيييييير

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> حلو كثيييييير


مرسي انتا الاحلى يعني احلى منالطرة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الطره قرية يا انوشا

مش مدينة

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> الطره قرية يا انوشا
> 
> مش مدينة


هه اي والله نسيت لا تواخزني ههههههههههههههه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هه اي والله نسيت لا تواخزني ههههههههههههههه


 
الله يخليكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ثاني مره لا تنسي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> الله يخليكي
> 
> ثاني مره لا تنسي


لا ما رح انسى حتى حط صور لقريتي بعدين بتعرف انو قريتي احلى

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لنشوف :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

> لنشوف


اي مو لحتى اتعلم كيف حط الصور بالمنتدى :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ارفعيهم عالفيس بوك اذا عندك بروفايل و بعدين كملي زي هالناس

 :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## anoucha

> ارفعيهم عالفيس بوك اذا عندك بروفايل و بعدين كملي زي هالناس


لك ما فاعلت عضويتي بالفيس بوك بكبس عالرابط في شي ما بعرف ليش

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب بتقدري ترفعي الصور على مواقع اخرى

http://www.0zz0.com/

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> طيب بتقدري ترفعي الصور على مواقع اخرى
> 
> http://www.0zz0.com/


خلص  بعد فترة رح حملهن

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خلص بعد فترة رح حملهن


 :Icon31:

----------


## anoucha

> 


اصلا انت بدك هييك لحتى تشوف القرية تبعي و تضحك علي ههههههه يا واد انت يا جامد

----------


## دمعة فرح

يسلموا حلوه الصور... :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> يسلموا حلوه الصور...


العفووووو فرح

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اصلا انت بدك هييك لحتى تشوف القرية تبعي و تضحك علي ههههههه يا واد انت يا جامد


سبحان الله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كيف بتشكي فيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا ما بتمسخر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> سبحان الله
> 
> كيف بتشكي فيه
> 
> انا ما بتمسخر


ههههههه المهمفي نسبة من الشك صحيحة بس ليش من الصبح وانت اعمليهن بالفيس ابو فيس و او حمليهن على مواقع تانية اكييييييد من عشان سواد عيوني

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ههههههه المهمفي نسبة من الشك صحيحة بس ليش من الصبح وانت اعمليهن بالفيس ابو فيس و او حمليهن على مواقع تانية اكييييييد من عشان سواد عيوني


بطلت بدي اشوف الصور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و انا ما بحب العيون السود :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> بطلت بدي اشوف الصور
> 
> و انا ما بحب العيون السود


اضرب انا لوكان عندي عيييييييون سود

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اضرب انا لوكان عندي عيييييييون سود


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> 


لك شو بك عيوني زرق بيميلوا للاحمر

----------


## دمعة فرح

اها اجيتو بالعيون السود... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لك شو بك عيوني زرق بيميلوا للاحمر


 
شو هاد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اشارة مرور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الاخضر احلى  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اها اجيتو بالعيون السود...


انا بدي اطخها اجت الطلقه فيكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> شو هاد
> 
> اشارة مرور
> 
> الاخضر احلى


يعني لانو عيونك خضرا عم تتجاكر علينا اي ما في احلى من البني ما في كلام

----------


## anoucha

> اها اجيتو بالعيون السود...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> انا بدي اطخها اجت الطلقه فيكي


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

